# Genie 0x0808, Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34 & HR44* All manufacturers

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211002-genie-0x0808/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## PCSGuyMD (Jan 10, 2007)

Just turned on my HR34/700, and got a message that Whole Home DVR was now activated. I then noticed that EVERYTHING was gone. My playlists, everything in Series Manager/Season Passes (I had over 50+ programs in there and I certainly don't remember them all), all settings back to factory default, etc.
I then noticed that it did a software upgrade to 0x808 at 2:22 AM, and this is now the first time I turned on the unit since that upgrade.

I tried doing a reset (red button), to no avail. Wow, what a horrible surprise! I had a bunch of programs recorded from my 6 months of non-stop business travel that I was just starting to get through. And now they're all gone. :-(


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

The only thing I noticed was the Guide was showing both HD and SD channels. I then checked to see if there was a new version, there was. I decided to do a two receiver resets in 30 minutes, which seems to be normal practice, after an upgrade.

With the previous, version, my recordings looked like they were gone, but a double reset "brought them back".

Thus, if something looks weird, do two receiver resets in 30 minutes.

And yes, it is a simple fix to get rid of SD duplicates out of the Guide, but teh duplicates made me look to see if I had a new version.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Doing the double reset or pressing menu, guide, etc have fixed it for me in the past. Very slow menu responses and then a few minutes later, everything reappears.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

I see that I have it on my genie but have not had any problems with it so far.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Received the update this morning on my HR44. No issues except I had to change the screen resolution back to 1080i. It reset itself to 480p for some reason. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I also got 0808 this morning. 

Skip to Tick feature still has a confusing 3-4 second lag that prevents the user from comprehending where the tracking actually is, compared to where the tracking display bar is. This issue has existed in the past 4 or so upgrades.

I have internet connected and Pandora showing, but YouTube is missing in extras.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Not sure what skip to tick is but you tube is showing for me. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 was upgraded to 0x0808 this morning. Seems to have corrected the issue I was having with TV Apps.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mrro82 said:


> Not sure what skip to tick is but you tube is showing for me.
> 
> Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


Skip to Tick: Start watching a recording. Hit the FF button. (let it continue). Then hit the 30 second skip ahead button. If it's a two hour recording, it will skip to one of the "tick marks" of which there are say 4 in a two hour program.

Same thing works in rewind. but you use the momentary skip back button.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

hasan said:


> Skip to Tick: Start watching a recording. Hit the FF button. (let it continue). Then hit the 30 second skip ahead button. If it's a two hour recording, it will skip to one of the "tick marks" of which there are say 4 in a two hour program.
> 
> Same thing works in rewind. but you use the momentary skip back button.


Gotcha. I use a Harmony remote and it doesn't have that button programmed.

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You don't use skip or replay?


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Received update Mar 13th to HR44-700. Smooth download, did not lose posters or guide data. Was hoping for some updated logos. NHL Network, NBC Sports Network, Hub, American Heroes, and a few others


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm not sure on which receiver i've seen this on, but i've noticed that unsubcribed channels on the guide are highlighted blue while the rest are normal white, but the HR24 is the same as always, thinking is the HR44


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

hasan said:


> Skip to Tick: Start watching a recording. Hit the FF button. (let it continue). Then hit the 30 second skip ahead button. If it's a two hour recording, it will skip to one of the "tick marks" of which there are say 4 in a two hour program.
> 
> Same thing works in rewind. but you use the momentary skip back button.


Actually skip-to-tick works fine when watching a recording, the confusing delays are happening when watching a live buffer.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> You don't use skip or replay?


Nope. Just fast forward or rewind.

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

808 also solved my TV Apps and Scorce guide issues, but now when I play back some of my recorded videos there is a noticeable audio/video lip sync problem. Anyone else?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jibberyerkibber said:


> 808 also solved my TV Apps and Scorce guide issues, but now when I play back some of my recorded videos there is a noticeable audio/video lip sync problem. Anyone else?


Have you tried a red bottom reset?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Have you tried a red bottom reset?
> 
> Thanks. Yes. Several of them. The funy thing is that the lip sync problem only appearts on some videos. For example it always shows up on my many one hour _Charlie's Angels _episodes, but it never shows up on my half hour_ Friends_ episodes.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Received my update at 4:33 this morning. Lost my sports teams and the guide would only take me into Friday with the info the same everyday thereafter. Did the two 30-minute resets with no change. Checked two hours later with no change. Unplugged the HR-44. Now guide only goes to Wednesday. I know these things can take several hours to get the entire guide back so I'll keep my fingers crossed. This is the first time I've had a problem with an update.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Aliens said:


> Received my update at 4:33 this morning. Lost my sports teams and the guide would only take me into Friday with the info the same everyday thereafter. Did the two 30-minute resets with no change. Checked two hours later with no change. Unplugged the HR-44. Now guide only goes to Wednesday. I know these things can take several hours to get the entire guide back so I'll keep my fingers crossed. This is the first time I've had a problem with an update.


It can take days, not just hours to repopulate the guide and your series recordings. Last time I cleared the guide info it was two full days before I got out to 10 days and 3 days until I got out to 14. Be patient and it will fill in.


----------



## swannyva (Aug 18, 2007)

Are they ever going to fix the Caller ID issue? I've had the HR44 since January, and am not happy to have lost the caller ID feature that has been a staple since 1996 or so! Too many bugs in this product, in addition to caller ID, to consider this ready for prime-time! I've been a huge fan and good customer for a long time, but this is really testing my resolve!
Thanks for listening.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What other bugs do you have? And really caller if is the last thing I care about if there are other bugs. It's not important to the DVR. By the way what telephone service do you have? Is it VoIP?


----------



## poee (Mar 20, 2014)

DTV installer changed out my old HR22 for a new HR44-500 yesterday. After he left it did an update to 0x0808, and after a couple of reboots and several hours, the guide is populated and I've begun setting up my recordings. One thing I immediately noticed as a difference (aside from the massive speed boost over my old DVR) was that the skip back (instant replay) button only skips back about 3 seconds -- it seems like less than half the amount it used to skip back. Is this new with this update? Is there a way to adjust the amount of time it skips back? (My experience with the HR44 is less than 48 hours).


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

swannyva said:


> Are they ever going to fix the Caller ID issue? I've had the HR44 since January, and am not happy to have lost the caller ID feature that has been a staple since 1996 or so! Too many bugs in this product, in addition to caller ID, to consider this ready for prime-time! I've been a huge fan and good customer for a long time, but this is really testing my resolve!
> Thanks for listening.


Inkahauts is right. There are so many other bugs with these devices, you just have to pick your battles. I've got a 34 that has the audio and video breaking up on 3 specific shows on NBC. Only those shows and only on NBC. I haven't determined whether it's my device or a problem with the network's equipment. If it does turn out to be mine we're talking about only 3 shows on one network and I'll just ignore it. I have an idea that it could be software related since this update is out so soon since the version I'm on came out. Maybe this will correct the problem.

Caller ID is important to me as well ( mine works fine ) but if it stopped working I'd just ignore it. As long as these things can record and playback what I want to see with good quality I'll accept most of the other issues. Every one of these HRs have had a lot of problems, replacing one is a pain in the ass. So accept what you can and get one replaced if you hit a major failure.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

My 34 seems to have lost the 90 minute buffer. During the day, whenever I go to turn the set off, I leave it set on Bloomberg so I can check back through last half-hour or so of their crawl to see if the world came to an end - or whatever feels like it to Wall Street - while I was away from TV.

Haven't paid particular attention to that - excepting twice, now, the past 2 days, I turned the set on, discovered they had someone interesting on but when I tried to backtrack to watch the whole segment all I had for a buffer was the minute or so since I turned the set on.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ed Campbell said:


> My 34 seems to have lost the 90 minute buffer. During the day, whenever I go to turn the set off, I leave it set on Bloomberg so I can check back through last half-hour or so of their crawl to see if the world came to an end - or whatever feels like it to Wall Street - while I was away from TV.
> 
> Haven't paid particular attention to that - excepting twice, now, the past 2 days, I turned the set on, discovered they had someone interesting on but when I tried to backtrack to watch the whole segment all I had for a buffer was the minute or so since I turned the set on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


it has always been this way since the Genie's inception. and IMO, this is by design is not a glitch as others may think


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

peds48 said:


> it has always been this way since the Genie's inception. and IMO, this is by design is not a glitch as others may think


Shows you how often I find something interesting enough to want to backtrack. 

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

peds48 said:


> it has always been this way since the Genie's inception. and IMO, this is by design is not a glitch as others may think


BUT - just turned TV on and I have the full buffer on the SD channel where I left it when I turned it off - AJAM, 347.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ed Campbell said:


> BUT - just turned TV on and I have the full buffer on the SD channel where I left it when I turned it off - AJAM, 347.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Right, what I meant was that it has been known that the Genies do not guarantee that they will hold their buffers. If you must REW, then you must record


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

That or just turn the TV off and leave the receiver on (thats what I do to make sure of the buffer)...


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

usnret said:


> That or just turn the TV off and leave the receiver on (thats what I do to make sure of the buffer)...


I do that also. Another trick, when there's a genie with a client involved, you may need to physically change the channel and change it back for the buffer to reveal itself.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

Grimm & Hannibal on DirecTV local channel had constant audio dropouts. Display in receiver going and forth from analog to digital. These shows come on back to back. So, I see some others complaining about NBC and that means its not a local issue. Both of the shows were unwatchable and I hope that don't continue to happen. I don't have a report to send, already left this software version.


----------



## poee (Mar 20, 2014)

After the update to 0x0808 on my new HR44, I noticed that the skip back (instant replay) button only skips back about 3 seconds -- it seems like less than half the amount it used to skip back. Is this new with this update? Is there a way to adjust the amount of time it skips back?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

poee said:


> After the update to 0x0808 on my new HR44, I noticed that the skip back (instant replay) button only skips back about 3 seconds -- it seems like less than half the amount it used to skip back. Is this new with this update? Is there a way to adjust the amount of time it skips back?


No way to adjust


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

poee said:


> After the update to 0x0808 on my new HR44, I noticed that the skip back (instant replay) button only skips back about 3 seconds -- it seems like less than half the amount it used to skip back. Is this new with this update? Is there a way to adjust the amount of time it skips back?


I tested it by tuning to a basketball game and using the game clock. It is around 3 seconds, and yes, its annoying when skipping commercials and trying to cue up properly.


----------



## ScottP (Jun 1, 2011)

This version has been the most unstable and buggy I've had on any receiver in a long time. Delays changing channels, messages that a channel isn't authorized when it is (changing the channel and going back fixes that), and twice I've been navigating the guide and had the whole receiver freeze and hang, requiring a red-button reset. If I could go back to 7E5, I would.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Stations change slow, freezing, hang, buffer locks up, pausing for any amount of time is a big risk as it wont resume playback... another winner of an update.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That's nutty. Have you guys tried flushing you guides or resetting everything including the swim or even maybe disconnected the Internet to see if any of that helps?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Why should a person have to "try" all of that stuff to make it work. One would think that it has been tested
and will work...


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

One problem I've been having on my HR44 (or is it the C-41) is freezing during Fast Forward, then the only way to get past the "freeze" spot is to let it "play" through. Which defeats the purpose of Fast Forward. It happens about once a week. I have yet to try to duplicate it by watching the same show twice and seeing if it freezes up at same point.

NOTE: this has been going on for several months. not a new issue. Just my first report.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

usnret said:


> Why should a person have to "try" all of that stuff to make it work. One would think that it has been tested
> and will work...


Because is very easy to blame the update when in reality may be something different


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

usnret said:


> Why should a person have to "try" all of that stuff to make it work. One would think that it has been tested
> and will work...


It worked fine for me. A reset is often needed for many things though especially if guide data got corrupted or something of that nature. No offering than restarted your computer fresh once in a while.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

This update has twice tried to download and has hang at 0%. Needed a red button reboot to start the receiver again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lansbury said:


> This update has twice tried to download and has hang at 0%. Needed a red button reboot to start the receiver again.


Looks like you are having a different issue(s)


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

itzme said:


> I tested it by tuning to a basketball game and using the game clock. It is around 3 seconds, and yes, its annoying when skipping commercials and trying to cue up properly.


Did the same sort of test and it's 5 seconds on my HR34, down from the 8 secs it was before.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Received 808 this morning on our HR34. When we turned on the C41 in the kitchen it was on the "No Servers Found" screen. Tried resetting the C41 with no results. Reset the HR34 (which took about 4 seconds to respond to each remote control keypress) and the C41 the reported that "This location is not authorized." I unplugged the C41, rebooted the HR34 again, waited for it to come up and then plugged the C41 back in. This time the C41 reconnected, but has been freezing, dropping out (going to black screen with no audio) and is VERY slow to respond. The HR34 is also very slow, but seems to be okay once it tunes to a channel. Hopefully, this will stabilize over the next day or two. If not, I may have to replace the C41 with the H25 it had replaced.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

HR34 got the update yesterday. Recorded a one hour show today, and within the first minute of the playback, the video froze but the audio continued. Attempts to skip forward instead caused a skip back and then freeze again at same spot. No response to FFx1,2 or 3; FF x4 took it to end of recording and the prompt to delete. I had seen this big reported by others on prior releases, but I had never experienced it. I have not reset since the update, so I will try that.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Observations from using 808

1) If viewing current tuner locally (assume its most likely Tuner 1), this tuner is behind off by over 60 seconds. Even with the default 60 second buffer, this mean the beginning of shows recorded ONLY ON THIS CHANNEL will be clipped. This has been a problem for close to a year and verified on multiple Genies. One can verify by looking at a channel with time on broadcast (CNN/FOX/MSNBC etc) and stop DVR in real time when new program starts at top of hour - with time on screen. You will see the timeline DVR function indicates its still :59 in the previous hour. Other 4 tuners not "current" on screen record properly. Continuing issue for about a year.

2) Menus, Programs and guides still disappear for upwards of 20+ minutes after reboot, depending on Hard Drive size you are using and amount of record material on HD. (continuing issue from past builds)


3) Closed Captioning will disappear about once a week. Soft Reboot will not bring it back. A total reboot with power disconnect for several minutes - and it only works if the shutdown is clean - pulling power plug after clean shutdown. Had to do it twice one time to clear the cache. Then Closed Captioning came back. Still no reason as to why it disappears in the first place. And for whatever reason, even a quick power shutdown has never worked even though tried it many times over. So again, reset from menu.....pull plug when unit shutdown and before it powers back up. Leave it off to make sure its down. This always works to bring back. Anything else has failed ON MULTIPLE GENIES.

4) Units become unresponsive for periods of time (continuing issue from past builds).

5) HDMI Audio handshake issues causing loss of audio - when changing channels or from watching recorded program going to live programming. (Continuing issue from past builds).

6) Suggest those having issues with 808 re-read #3 and attempt to see if those steps might bring missing features back. Makes no sense to me why such drastic extremes are needed - I only know how I have to fix it weekly - and what works (and what has not worked after much trial and error).


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

"3) Closed Captioning will disappear about once a week."

This reminded me of another issue I observed yesterday. I was watching live TV, and had double play active. I started to play a recorded show, and turned on CC, using DirecTV subtitles. When I stopped the recording and went back to live TV, I turned off CC. All was fine on the first tuner, but when I switched to second tuner in double play, CC was on, and it was the regular CC (not DTV subtitles). Tried to turn it off, but of course it was already showing it was off, so turning it off didn't do anything. Switched tuners and CC was still off on that one. I had to clear the buffer on the second tuner to get CC to stop.

On the past few previous releases, I have had another frequent issue with CC. When using double play, one of the two tuners would not display CC at all. Turning it on or off didn't work, the only thing that resolved the issue was clearing the buffers. Also, when this occurred, if I tried to play back a recorded show, it also wouldn't display CC unless I first switched to the live tuner that was displaying CC.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Saturday night was watching a recorded show, decided to bring my buffer tuned to NBC up to more current time (9:50CST) to hopefully catch the news @ 10. When I was done with the recorded show @ 10:25, NBC channel 41 was black screen with no audio and timeline said 11:02pm. Flipped back to a recorded show and exited to find the timeline now saying SNL was on and time on timeline said 11:31pm (actual time was 10:28pm). I was able to switch to doubleplay to get a tuner, but flipping back still had no audio/video, ff/rew/skip buttons did not work, and time continued to say 11:31pm. I decided to watch SNL delayed on the doubleplay and see what the timeline did @ 11:31. Red Timeline continued decreasing until it reached 11:31, where it then began increasing on the other side. Audio/video never returned on this tuner. Continued watching shows on the doubleplay side tuner just fine.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

pappasbike post -" I've got a 34 that has the audio and video breaking up on 3 specific shows on NBC. Only those shows and only on NBC. I haven't determined whether it's my device or a problem with the network's equipment. If it does turn out to be mine we're talking about only 3 shows on one network and I'll just ignore it. I have an idea that it could be software related since this update is out so soon since the version I'm on came out. Maybe this will correct the problem."

My 34 received the 808 update last week and since the problem NBC shows have recorded and played back without issue. I had suspected this was software related. For me now the issue is resolved. Just waiting to see what new issues arise!!


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I still have the "video freezing with audio continuing" problem on my HR34.

Directv tech support is absolutely worthless telling me things like "there are reported frequent signal losses in your area" and that "my stereo handles the audio portion of the signal" 

--huh???


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Call back till you get a truck roll or demand a new genie be shipped to you. But nicely. Next time ask for a supervisor. Be persistent.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

woj027 said:


> One problem I've been having on my HR44 (or is it the C-41) is freezing during Fast Forward, then the only way to get past the "freeze" spot is to let it "play" through. Which defeats the purpose of Fast Forward. It happens about once a week. I have yet to try to duplicate it by watching the same show twice and seeing if it freezes up at same point.
> 
> NOTE: this has been going on for several months. not a new issue. Just my first report.


Been happening for me for a LOOOOONG time, but no one seems to comment on it here. For me its the mini, because the only time I see the issue is when I watch recording in the other room on the client. Quite annoying.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Right after receiving 0x0808, I started getting problems with occasional pixelization/frozen picture on recorded programming. This problem was sporadic. But when it happened, I would lose up to 5 minutes of programming at a pop. A menu restart (which, surprisingly wiped out the programming guide) seemed to fix the problem. But it started again last night. Due to other recordings scheduled, I couldn't afford to lose the program guide last night. So, I'll try restarting this evening to see if it fixes the problem for another couple of weeks.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

Seems ever since my HR34 received this update, I can't play any recorded shows. It attempts to for about 30 seconds, then I get an error saying no audio or video packets were received. However I can play those recordings on my bedroom TV via my HR24 connected to the HR34 via whole home. What is going on? I tried resetting the HR34 but still the same issue. My HR34 had been working fine until the last toe software updates, each one making it worse. 

Actually some recent recordings still play on the HR34. Very strange. 

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

For me and my HR34, sluggish seems to best describe this update. Lots of delays in various areas. Changing channels after waking it from standby seems to be the worst - other releases have had this issue as well.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Say folks;

Is anyone else with an HR34 unable to use the 2-way remote programming feature at least since this last update?

Just noticed as I was attempting to program a used RC65RX remote I bought at a garage sale yesterday down the block that I can't advance past the mode selection screen where it list the "Setup AV1," "Setup AV2," "Setup TV," and "Advanced" options

The only UI I can enter into here is under "Advanced." The "Setup AV1," "2," and "TV" options do nothing but blink to acknowledge their selection, but no more.

Had to use my sister's HR24 to use the 2-way program feature for the remote.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Changed channel to Fox Sports 1 (219) last night. Hit the channel up button and the display at the top of the screen started scrolling thru channels like I was continuously holding the channel button down. Finally hit the down channel button and channel stopped scrolling on one of the kid channels in the 300s. Was not able to duplicate.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Genie Clients keep freezing. Tonight I got a *Too Many Active Locations* message. I have a HR44 Genie and 3 C41s.

Tonight 1 C41 was on and an HR24 watching a program from the Genie but other than that no other box was turned on in the house. I turned on a 2nd C41 and got the error message and it's really pissing me off, the only other thing that could be taking a tuner is the nomad/GenieGo but that wouldn't sound right.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah ...

0x0808 is turning out to be even more problematic by the day on my HR34;

First it's the 2-way program feature for the TV option (finally managed to get AV1 & 2 options to work) which is broken. Now I'm having random HDMI disconnect and re-sync issues causing the picture to blink-out for about 2 sec. each time it happens. Also experiencing sporadic audio drop-outs, and the Genie seems to respond only to every other remote command now.

Thus on average I have to routinely issue every command twice.

Can't really stomach this NR any longer. Going to have to consult watch the "other" forum and await the weekend (if you know what I mean).


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34 Running 808, Report 20140409-2D3C

When watching a recorded show or a live Satellite channel with a background tuner tuned to an OTA channel when the top of the hour comes the screen goes black and the audio continues to run normally, very annoying. 
Hitting the previous button switches to the background channel, hitting previous again switches back to program (recorded or live) and it plays perfectly as long as you dong go past the top of the hour again.

Couple of notes:
When the TV is turned on and the HR34 is in standby there are two boxes displayed, upper left displays time and eventually input (HDMI 1920/1080/60i) when DVR is started.

Box in the center of screen displays NO Signal and several reasons why.

When the above "top of the hour" snafu occurs only the upper left box will display with the time of day only. The center box which normally displays No Signal does not display at all.

This situation may eventually correct itself by waiting it out but I never have.

TV does not completely loose signal but gete really confused.

J C


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Was watching recorded episode of Justified last night. Show was 1:13 minutes. Program ended at 1:05. Same thing happened on previous release (0x07E5) back in March. Was able to watch the last 8 minutes on the HR20 which had also recorded it.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Oe of the things, I have noticed, since this new version was received, is that when using a menu or going through the EPG, the unit does not respond for several seconds via the remoet control.


----------



## DBSTalkUser01 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not readying the whole thread, but I assume it's filled with posts similar to above - pixellation and a ignored remote commands.
Add me to the mix with this release. Starting to think the Genie was a mistake for me.


And does DirecTV hate the Dave Clark Five? For some reason it won't record a clean copy of the PBS documentary for me. :grin:


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Recording freezes have reared their ugly heads again. This time around, I can't even RW or FF. The box totally locks up. The only fix is to turn both HR44 and TV off and then back on. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Live tv paused. wont resume from buffer (rewind, forward inefective/just locks). Extreme slowness in navigations. System generaly locks up momemntarily as it wont accept commands. Absolutely dreadfull experience.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

This software update has by far been the worst for my HR34. At times it's almost unusable. How it passed any internal testing is beyond me. There's no excuse for this. I shouldn't get a black screen when I turn it on. Sometimes if I do channel up and then back down the channel I want will come on, sometimes it won't. Recordings continue to freeze about 10 seconds into them and are useless. Other recordings won't play at all on the HR34 they were recorded on, yet will play fine on another receiver on the home network. How can that be? If they can't figure this out soon I'll be forced to find another provider. If I'm not home, my wife can't get the HR34 to work for her. I have always loved DirecTV for their picture quality and service, but if they can no longer provide me with a DVR that can do BASIC FUNCTIONS then I really have no choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

KK in CT said:


> This software update has by far been the worst for my HR34. At times it's almost unusable. How it passed any internal testing is beyond me. There's no excuse for this. I shouldn't get a black screen when I turn it on. Sometimes if I do channel up and then back down the channel I want will come on, sometimes it won't. Recordings continue to freeze about 10 seconds into them and are useless. Other recordings won't play at all on the HR34 they were recorded on, yet will play fine on another receiver on the home network. How can that be? If they can't figure this out soon I'll be forced to find another provider. If I'm not home, my wife can't get the HR34 to work for her. I have always loved DirecTV for their picture quality and service, but if they can no longer provide me with a DVR that can do BASIC FUNCTIONS then I really have no choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Why not call and complain it's not working? With those issues the first thing they will finis have you reset it. It's possible it's a bad unit so calling and getting your issues in the system will help get a new one sent to replace it.

I'd do a reset anyway. (Actually I'd reset it and then as soon as tv was back on reset it again clearing out the guide data. )

Also try unplugging it from the Internet and see if that helps.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Ugh, this release is terrible. Watching live TV last night, I paused it briefly to let the dogs outside. Tried to resume and it took almost 30 seconds to respond to remote commands. WTH DirecTV?


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

HR34-700 causes my projector to go into 3D projection mode, no matter what content is playing. (Mitsubishi HC7900DW, connected via HDMI)

This causes some image quality issues, and also turns on the infrared 3D sync transmitter, which causes the remote to be difficult to use.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Not only with 808 but also with the previous software before it, my HR34 fails to record one or more programs that I have scheduled to record overnight if I schedule a lot of programs to record overnight (like 10 or so). I don't mean scheduling more than 5 recordings to to record or overlap at at the same time. In fact the 34 won't let me do that as you all know. I mean spreading out the 10 or so recordings throughout the night so that no more than 3 tuners are called upon at any given time. What happens the next morning is that I will press PLAY to begin a recording (they all appear on my PLAY LIst) and the "recorded" program will play for one or two seonds and then the time bar will flash to the far right and the box to keep or delete will apperar. Rebooting will not let me see these failed recordings. I have done a long version of the diagnostics test and my hard drive and everything else checks out fine. Is there an upper limit to how many recordings a person can schedule to record in say an 8 to 10 hour period? Thanks!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

This site used to be well traveled. Now it is as useless as tits on a boar. Fare the well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No there is no limit. Sounds to me like you hAe an issue with either the wiring or line or switch or the HR34 itself. I'd guess wiring first though. Also, you may want to reboot everything in your system, including the swim. Unplug it all, then after ten minutes plug in the swim then after another ten minuted plug in the boxes again. I'd be checking all my coax connections first though.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> This site used to be well traveled. Now it is as useless as **** on a boar. Fare the well.


We are still here.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

The only problem I see with HR44 but it's not specific to this update, is audio stays to one channel even when changing different channels, it's like the audio isn't catching up when flipping channels, It eventually fix itself, I think is been doing that since I've got the HR44-700 last year.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Was watching a recording of 'About a Boy' when midway through encountered the "video freezing with audio continuing" problem. Also noticed pixelation on this and several other recordings.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh wonderful. I just put in an order to finally upgrade a couple of my DVR's to a Genie and a Client because of all the great things I've been hearing. Now I wonder if I've made a mistake. My HR22's have been slow and clunky over the years, but at least they've been trucking along. I hope I'm not going to wish I hadn't upgraded.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

swyman18 said:


> Oh wonderful. I just put in an order to finally upgrade a couple of my DVR's to a Genie and a Client because of all the great things I've been hearing. Now I wonder if I've made a mistake. My HR22's have been slow and clunky over the years, but at least they've been trucking along. I hope I'm not going to wish I hadn't upgraded.


I think most of the problems reported with Genies on 808 are with the HR34 and not the HR44. My HR44-500 has been on 808 for some time now and I have had no problems at all.

Well, see what happens when I report no problems at all. Last night I watched the seasons last Justified and although it showed that it recorded 1:13, the show stopped before it ended at 1:05. I had a backup copy on my trusty HR21-700 which played to the end.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

For the last two days I've been getting many partial recordings:

- Crisis (NBC)
- Mike & Molly (ABC)
- The Blacklist (NBC)

HR44-500, 0x808

Anyone else seeing this problem? 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kram said:


> For the last two days I've been getting many partial recordings:
> 
> - Crisis (NBC)
> - Mike & Molly (ABC)
> ...


Blacklist was fine from last night here.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

kram said:


> For the last two days I've been getting many partial recordings:
> 
> - Crisis (NBC)
> - Mike & Molly (ABC)
> ...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I have not experienced any recording issues with "The Blacklist" on my HR44-200. Current software is 0x808.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a HR34 with two HR23 clients. I have been having problems since December. It started very infrequently and has gotten progressively worse. Partial recordings, frozen/pixalating screens, black screens, clients disconnecting and frozen live tv. Directv is coming out this week to investigate. I keep hoping it's a software problem since I have a full hard drive of recordings. I am currebtly on release 808. I have rebooted routers, modems and the red button reset. Since we record about everything this is a real problem. All my recordings on the HR23s are fine but they are full too. I have sent about 20 diagnostic reports to Directv since December. You would think somone from D would be figuring this thing out.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I have not experienced any recording issues with "The Blacklist" on my HR44-200. Current software is 0x808.


Blacklist is the one NBC show I've recorded from its' pilot that I haven't had a problem with on my 34. The other NBC shows I was having an issue with have been fine for several weeks now but I had a problem with ABC's Marvels Agents of Shield last night. I think these issues vary for everyone. Some aren't watching the shows that I'm having the problem with and some have the problem with different shows.

I have neighbors that have new installations with 44s who have mentioned seeing the same things I am but not on the shows I've had the problems with. I think all these recent software releases point to a problem with the genies themselves or at least their software.


----------



## cancun64 (Dec 2, 2007)

I am sure this had been answered and address in previous post, but I do not have time to read through 1100 of them, so I apologize in advance !!!
I have the following equipment:
*Model:* HR20-700
*Model:* HR21-200

I would be interested in replacing them with a Genie and a "client", they will not be in a wireless setup. The question I have is:
do I need to replace my Dish. Or can I just unplug the old Receivers and plug in the new equipment with same wires that are connected to my current Dish?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

cancun64 said:


> I am sure this had been answered and address in previous post, but I do not have time to read through 1100 of them, so I apologize in advance !!!
> I have the following equipment:
> *Model:* HR20-700
> *Model:* HR21-200
> ...


The Genie requires a SWM dish. If that's what you have, then yes you can just unplug the old receivers and plug in the new. SWM only has one coax going to each DVR. If you now have 2, you do not have a SWM system.


----------

